# Removal of Gastrostomy Tube



## maclou (Oct 12, 2009)

What cpt code should be used for the removal of a gastrostomy tube when that tube is being removed by a different physician from the one who placed it?  Would this be 43760, or would the use of an E/M code apply here?


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 12, 2009)

43760 is for exchange not just removal. Is he replacing the tube?


----------



## maclou (Oct 12, 2009)

The tube was removed and not replaced.


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 12, 2009)

"For bedside REMOVAL of a gastric or jejunal tube, use appropriate E/M code, eg, 99212 (level II, established patient), with appropriate documentation. Source: American Society of Gastrointestinal Endoscopy (ASGE) (http://www.asge.org/nspages/practice/patientcare/technology/02-enteral.cfm)"


----------

